# Dog ear broken??



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hii guys i owned a GSD 2 month old, his one (left)ear stands in 35 days and second (right)ear stands after 10 days for a day and next morning his ear went slightly down i took him to vet to clean his ears but after that his (right) ear completely went down. It has been 5 days from cleaning the ear but there is no improvement his (right)ear is completely down and had a vertical line and from that line the ear is bending.
Is it broke from there??
You can see the line in the image below.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Puppies ears go up and down....during teething (4.5 to 6 months) they go down.....don't manipulate the ear, leave it alone!

There is a whole section in the forum on ears.

Don't worry and do not handle it!


Lee


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

And what is that line in the ear which I circled??

Please tell me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

it is just the ear structure - probably cartilage.....leave it alone! feed the pup some extra calcium in yogurt or cottage cheese or something similar (not sure what is available where you live) ....give him raw meaty bones if they are available to gnaw and exercise the jaw muscles

Lee


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

One of my girls has a horizontal line like you pictured. Her ears were up for good @ 8-9weeks. She is approaching 9 yrs old and never an issue.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ohk thank you for the information.
if there will be an improvement in his ear after 1 week i will post a picture.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

But why the ear is bend from that line??

It is bend forward from that line.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's normal. It will go away eventually. It does NOT mean the ear is broken.

This is my dog, Star. I got her at 12 weeks, and here ears were up. Within a week, they both fell down, and did not come up and stay up until around the time that photo was taken at 9 months. The bulges you see in each ear are where the ear would bend before they both finally came up.

Please, don't worry. Once the ears have been up, they WILL come up again! You just need to be patient.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

But i am concerned about his ear more because the vet where i have taken my dog to his clean his ear. He cleaned my dog ear very roughly, from that day the right ear of my dog is down with no improvement in past 6 days.

Thats why i am worried.

Can you please tell me how to find out that the dog ear is broken or cartilage is damaged.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

his ear look like this.

Please give me proper suggestion about it.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

In all of the pictures you've shown these are normal ears. There really isn't anything to worry about. When teething is done the ears should firm up and stand.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thankyou for your information. ?


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

When my puppy sleep on his left side down then his right ear stands after he wakes up the right ear stands for a second then down.
I have attached 2 pic of him as sleeping and ear standing and one pic is closeup of his ear.
And its inside shape of right ear is different from left ear..
Is there any problem inside the ear???

If yes then please tell me and give a proper solution..


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Everyone has given you fair answers and opinions. The line is the cartilage. And there is no correlation whatsoever to the vet cleaning his ears roughly. Your dog is a tiny 2 months old, give him time. A lot of time. And just try and leave it alone.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Completely normal. Ear isn't "broken". My girl has those lines as well. When she moves her ears down and back, is where her lines are at inside the ear. 

Nothing to worry about. All the pictures you posted are completely normal ears.

My advice, do not touch or play with the ears.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

Aren’t there is differenec of shape in both.

Standing ear looks perfect but floppy ear shape is different from standing ear.

Why?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You have multiple replies and people telling you his ears are fine and to leave them alone! I don't understand what the problem is. You have a tiny, baby, growing puppy. Leave his ears alone because fairly soon both ears are probably going to flop and then you are going to really freak out.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you.

Ohk i will be waiting for the day his both ear will stands..


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

My breeder from which i purchased my puppy thinks that, puppy might have muscle breakdown from that point where there is a crease in ear and thats why the ear bending from that crease.

That’s why i am worried too much..

I have attached a pic which shows the crease in his ear and the ear is bending from that crease.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

You are definitely worried too much. Please take the advice of other people here and relax. Puppies ears go up and down for several months, so don't be surprised when they both fall down. It's normal and there is nothing wrong with your puppy's ears. He's just young and only time will solve that issue.

That crease is meaningless and your breeder is incorrect. There is no muscle in the ear itself, only cartilage, skin and hair. The muscles are at the base of the ear, so there is no chance that muscle damage is present in the ear. And before you start worrying about it, the cartilage is not damaged, either. It's a simple crease and it will disappear when the ears stand.


----------



## ShemaShepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

Totally normal puppy ears 

This is my puppy now, she is just 3 months old. They have been up/down for about 2 weeks now


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a 12 week old GSD puppy. When I adopted him at 9 weeks, one ear was up, one down. A few days later, both ears suddenly stood up. They stayed that way for a couple of days, then both flopped over. They stayed that way for a week or so, and, yesterday, both ears stood up again. They are still up today, though the very tips are bent forward. I think GSD puppy ears just have a life of their own until they eventually stand up. I have never seen an adult GSD with floppy ears, so they seem to always eventually stand up. (Someone can correct me if I’m wrong about that. Can adults have floppy ears?) Anyway, I wouldn’t worry about it yet. The ears will do various up/down/in between things for a while. And the crease is just where the ear bends. My floppy-eared Mastiff and lab had that crease. It will go away when they have been standing for a while. 
Why did you have his ears cleaned, anyway? They shouldn’t need that, unless he has an ear infection or something. Or, at least, none of my other dogs ever needed their ears cleaned. Maybe you need a new vet.


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

His both ear got stand but one ear got down to one side.

What happened to his ear???


----------



## Sanjay007 (Sep 30, 2018)

His bot ear got stand but one ear went down to one side.

What happened to his ear.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Again, nothing is happening to the ears. That's just how they develop.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Seriously. It's okay. They're only ears. They'll be fine.

If you insist on worrying, then worry at 9 months.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they are fine!!! If you can give him a big meaty bone to chew, add cottage cheese to his food....the exercise and the calcium are just a plus to strengthen the muscles and cartilage....they WILL stand erect...they are on the way to it for sure!


Lee


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm starting to feel like you want someone to tell you there is something wrong with those ears. If that's the case, you will have to go elsewhere to find someone who will say that. The reason being that nothing is wrong. The pup is perfectly normal and so are his ears. Those are healthy, happy puppy ears.

If you look at 100 German Shepherd puppy photos taken at the same age as your pup, you will see that most of them have floppy ears. The ones that stand at that age are the exceptions.

Relax, love your dog the way he is and enjoy the ear dance. It can be pretty entertaining, and shouldn't be so distressing. They will come up and stay up when they are ready.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I also think you want someone here to confirm something is wrong with your puppies ears. Your vet is wrong plain and simple, so i would stop trying to find someone here to agree with your vet for your assurance. He/She's obviously not familiar with the breed.

Great looking puppy, and his ears are just fine. If you insist on worrying, wait until he is around 9 months and if not up you can start worrying.


----------



## Ariel keener. (Jul 13, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> That's normal. It will go away eventually. It does NOT mean the ear is broken.
> 
> This is my dog, Star. I got her at 12 weeks, and here ears were up. Within a week, they both fell down, and did not come up and stay up until around the time that photo was taken at 9 months. The bulges you see in each ear are where the ear would bend before they both finally came up.
> 
> Please, don't worry. Once the ears have been up, they WILL come up again! You just need to be patient.


My dog was a puppy when we got him and that is how is here was and after 8 years his left ear is bent is it getting older?or should it come back up


----------

